

Creating a Killer Early-Stage Pitch Deck for Angels & VCs. - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/05/03/creating-an-early-stage-pitch-deck/

======
callmeed
This is cool but I have a question I rarely see explained here on HN or
elsewhere: _How do you actually get in front of an Angel or VC to show them
your deck/demo?_

Assuming that one like myself (a) lives outside SV but can visit easily, (b)
has past experience and moderate success bootstrapping, and (c) knows
absolutely no one in the angel/VC circles ... how would you setup a 3 to 5-day
visit to SV in order to pitch potential investors?

Will Ryan Spoon (who wrote this post) even reply to my email? Or is this
advise only for those who are 2 degrees of separation from him?

~~~
colinyoung
Never hurts to try. And there are answers to those questions -- I'll try
below, but I'm sure other places can answer it better.

If you don't know anyone, the best way to get intros is to do an incubator
program. Regardless, people there are generally very nice and most will make
intros pretty easily. But to do a 3-5 day blitz is extremely difficult even
for people with huge rolodexes; especially if you're raising from VCs as the
followup cycle can include up to a half-dozen meetings. And not meeting in
person on those can hurt you because VCs care most about team. I would say
AngelList is probably your best bet for that quick of a blitz, but it's
probably best to budget a week and a half or more.

------
dpapathanasiou
Is "Killer" the new "Rock Star"?

BTW, the original post title is simply: "Creating an Early Stage Pitch Deck"

------
klochner
I saw this reply shortly after it was posted:

"never give out your pitch deck"

<http://twitter.com/#!/rafer/status/65477539711295489>

~~~
count
That seems rather ludicrous.

